# mower tearing grass. what gives?



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Please don't think I am trying to be a "smart ass":no: but my father in law had the same problem and I found that he had the blades upsidedown.
Just double check to be sure---I once did the same thing:whistling2:
Other then this unlikely cause, you may have a bad spindle bearing which would be easy to find by removing the belt.


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

no, the blade only will mount one way, so that's not the issue.
What would a bad spindle bearing do, make the blade spin slowly?


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr. Michael said:


> no, the blade only will mount one way, so that's not the issue.
> What would a bad spindle bearing do, make the blade spin slowly?


Yes, but the belt would be slipping or the motor would be bogging down. Over the years I have seen some lawnmowers with wrong routed belts that would turn the blades backwards. This is especially true with "twisted belts" 
I think you could find a bad bearing by simply turning a blade with engine off and the mower drive system disengaged,---but realize that some mowers have a brake system for the blades.
All my suggestions are for lawnmowers in general because I don't know how your machine is constructed.
A description of what kind of mower, how many blades and the deck drive system would help.----Like ---is this a riding mower with one blade??


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Perhaps mowing to fast. Do you ever get a whiff of burning rubber while mowing? This would be evidence of a slipping belt. Your belt could be stretched a little too much and spinning around the pulleys instead of engaging them fully. Even the sharpest blades will tear the grass a little. How bad is the tear can you post a close up? I know it can be frustrating because it leaves your lawn with a tan sheen once the edges dry out. Thick grass, bad belt and mower speed would be my best guessGood Luck


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Michael said:


> So I've sharpened my blade, using a file and vise. The blade is pretty sharp, like it could cut my finger if I ran it across with some pressure. Still, my lawn edges are ripped and torn after a mowing. Is it possible my blade isn't rotating fast enough? It's a relatively new Troy-Bilt, and runs great as far as I can tell. Anyone have any suggestions why this is happening?
> Thanks.


Consider cutting more frequently at shorter lengths.


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

the mower is a self propelled, FWD walk-behind model with one blade. I can move the blade with a little effort by hand, seems to move smoothly, no jerking to the motion.
the tear is bad enough that my lawn guy continually tells me to sharpen my blade, even though I just recently have. I don't know, on some blades of grass, the brown tip is maybe 3/16" (at worst) and jagged. I never smell burning rubber when I mow. I mow once a week, and keep it at the second highest level. I guess I can try re-sharpening, raising the blade to the top? I'll try this and post back, mowing day is tomorrow, provided the weather lets me. I'll walk a little slower too.
thanks for all suggestions so far... keep 'em coming.:thumbup:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Michael said:


> the mower is a self propelled, FWD walk-behind model with one blade. I can move the blade with a little effort by hand, seems to move smoothly, no jerking to the motion.
> the tear is bad enough that my lawn guy continually tells me to sharpen my blade, even though I just recently have. I don't know, on some blades of grass, the brown tip is maybe 3/16" (at worst) and jagged. I never smell burning rubber when I mow. I mow once a week, and keep it at the second highest level. I guess I can try re-sharpening, raising the blade to the top? I'll try this and post back, mowing day is tomorrow, provided the weather lets me. I'll walk a little slower too.
> thanks for all suggestions so far... keep 'em coming.:thumbup:


This may not affect your jagged grass, but do you ensure that your blade is balanced prior to reinstallation?


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll bet your mulching and your letting the grass get to high for the mower to mulch properly.

If this is the case try mowing more frequently or converting to side discharge or bagging.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

High Gear said:


> I'll bet your mulching and your letting the grass get to high for the mower to mulch properly.
> 
> If this is the case try mowing more frequently or converting to side discharge or bagging.


Good point, which is why Honda mowers come with two blades.

By bagging or discharging, you get rid of the grass in the cutting area quicker, so that the single blade can be used to cut vice cutting and chopping (e.g. mulching).

In any regard, I would probably recommend cutting at the highest setting, dropping to the next setting, and then go over the grass again.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> So I've sharpened my blade, using a file and vise. The blade is pretty sharp,


Spend a couple of bucks and have the blade sharpened at a lawn mower shop. Then cut and compare.



> my lawn guy continually tells me to sharpen my blade,


If you're mowing, what does your lawn guy do for you? Irregardless, it is likely that he has seen a lot of other lawns to compare yours to so I would give him some credibility unless you have a reason not to.


----------

